# Rocky's First Snow



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't posted a picture of Rocky since he was 3 month's old and he's 9 months tomorrow so I figured I'd better put one up. We had our first snow in years last week and he was amazed at it! I think he ate his weight in it and carried the rest in on his fur. We'll see if I can get this to post correctly.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

He looks like he's loving the snow!!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG! I love that picture. I gotta learn how to post pictures too!:biggrin:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Aw, simply gorgeous! I love his coat, so fluffy!


----------

